# Anyone interested in an afternoon session at Brands



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anyone out there interested in booking an afternoon session a Brands. Either 2 Nov (Novice) or 8 Nov (Open Pit). I dont mind either. Its the only track ican do as it's close to home which i need to be because off my poorly mother.

http://www.motorsportvision.co.uk/brands-hatch/trackdays/trackdays.asp?circuit=bh&type=car


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Would like to drive the GP ciruit ...something to do with watching 'Our Nige' win there all those years ago  , but as i put in the other post `i just can't justify it at this time of year :? Brands is only 20 mins away as well


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ducky,

RS246.com are having their Xmas event on 1st Dec with a trackday at Brands on the Indy circuit. It's with Easytrack for Â£149.

There's a meal / get together in the evening.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

did a day there a few weeks agon in the MGF - must say brands indy circuit is one of my fav's .............. bedford autodrome comes in a close 2nd


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Ducky,
> 
> RS246.com are having their Xmas event on 1st Dec with a trackday at Brands on the Indy circuit. It's with Easytrack for Â£149.
> 
> There's a meal / get together in the evening.


I cant make it...I have zero time on fridays and saturdays.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm planning to be there on the 8th (and may be a mate in his M3)

I will confirm tommorrow

It'll be my first time on Track with the S4


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

I've booked my place on the 8th - really looking forward to putting the S4 through it's paces

anybody planning to be there??


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

225sTTeve said:


> I've booked my place on the 8th - really looking forward to putting the S4 through it's paces
> 
> anybody planning to be there??


Ive not booked yet..But am planning to do so...Just dont want to turn up on my jack. Be the first time ive taken the RS4 on the track.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jamie - th you'd be up for this http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72867 as it's exactly what you've been pushing for - but looks like you can't do a Saturday (which probably counts you out of pretty much any inter-club organised event I'd have thought?).


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> 225sTTeve said:
> 
> 
> > I've booked my place on the 8th - really looking forward to putting the S4 through it's paces
> ...


Go ahead and book - you know it makes sense plus you wouldn't want me to be the lonely bloke with nobody to talk to would you?................


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> Jamie - th you'd be up for this http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72867 as it's exactly what you've been pushing for - but looks like you can't do a Saturday (which probably counts you out of pretty much any inter-club organised event I'd have thought?).


Always a little remark...Clive i dont know if it had escaped your attention but my mother is seriously ill in hospital so yes for the time being it will count me out off any inter-club organised events that happens to fall on the weekend. However it doesnt stop me from putting across suggestions to help the club to help make a go off the trackdays.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

225sTTeve said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > 225sTTeve said:
> ...


Ill book at the end of the week


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jamie - I'm tempted

Steve - Sorry I have not been in contact

Kev


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jamie - I'm tempted
> 
> Steve - Sorry I have not been in contact
> 
> Kev


Go on...You know ya wanna


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

OK im all booked see you there Steve...And you Kev :wink:


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent,

Any more takers or are you all too scared :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie - th you'd be up for this http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72867 as it's exactly what you've been pushing for - but looks like you can't do a Saturday (which probably counts you out of pretty much any inter-club organised event I'd have thought?).
> ...


Jamie, I'm sorry you took my comment that way - not how it was intended at all. I cross-posted the link at the request of tris - as I'm sure you've seen in that thread. Whilst preparing to post however, I read through this thread and realised you'd probably be unable to make it - but thought I'd post it anyway, as I knew you'd be up for it if you *were* able to make it. My comment regarding "counting you out" is entirely true - your circumstances currently do just that, but it was intended as a regretable statement of fact, nothing else.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

clived said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Ok sorry Clive....Just how i read it...With me suggesting inter-club events. But not actually be able to make one. I read it as you was having a dig...Sorry Clive...Been feeling abit tempermental lately.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Ok sorry Clive....Just how i read it...With me suggesting inter-club events. But not actually be able to make one. I read it as you was having a dig...Sorry Clive...Been feeling abit tempermental lately.


No problem Jamie - I can more than imagine where you're at.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Booked and paid for :lol:

(Note to myself - do a proper job replacing front discs and pads this weekend  )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> Booked and paid for :lol:
> 
> (Note to myself - do a proper job replacing front discs and pads this weekend  )


Excellent Kev see you there.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Jamie can i come along to watch? Or you wanna pick me up baby :wink:

I cant afford four new tyres just yet  ....poxy weddings....poxy 19" alloys :? ..... :wink:

John


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Jamie can i come along to watch? Or you wanna pick me up baby :wink:
> 
> I cant afford four new tyres just yet  ....poxy weddings....poxy 19" alloys :? ..... :wink:
> 
> John


Yeah no worries mate. It's free to watch and something like a fiver to be a passenger.

I'll pick you up anytime baby :-*


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent sounds like a few from the forum will be there on the 8th - glad I won't be on my own


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

225sTTeve said:


> Excellent sounds like a few from the forum will be there on the 8th - glad I won't be on my own


Just hope I can keep up with you all!


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Kev,

You and me both with the duck on the track :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

225sTTeve said:


> Kev,
> 
> You and me both with the duck on the track :?


If he's anything like he was when he had his TT, more PUSSY than DUCK if I recall correctly! :wink:

Jamie: only joking mate!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> 225sTTeve said:
> 
> 
> > Kev,
> ...


Hmmm i remember someone saying they couldnt keep up with Jog and i because their boot had came open....Off all the lame excuses lol. :wink:

As ive not done brands before and will be in the new car. I've actually booked an instructor....Should help with the lines and speeds around the track.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Ditto - my first time in S4 so I've also booked an instructor.

The S4 sprung a coolant leak today and has gone into the dealers for repair.

It could apparently be the auxilary radiator (whatever that is) - a common problem with the S4.

Lets hope it's fixed before the trackday - is a week and a half enough time for Audi to fix something like that? :?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/225stteve/Water%20Leak%201.JPG
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/225stteve/Water%20Leak%202.JPG


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Steve i would think so...Whatever ive had done in a dealers has never taken more than a few days.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Jamie, Audi phoned me this afternnon and said my car should be back by this coming Wednesday. Enough time to get her ready for next week. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm a bit pee'd of with them though - they have confirmed it is one of the Aux radiators but won't replace the pair. I only hope the other one doesn't decide to go soon.

Oh well as long as I can still play next week.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Steve

Great news regarding the car being ready...I'm sure the other one will be ok...Crap thing with dealers is they cant change something unless it's actually broken...Even though commonsense would say while they are there it's best to change both.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Got the car back from the dealers tonight - All ready for next week, just need to put a couple of PSI in the tyres after the weekend [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Is there anybody else apart from me Jamie & Kev going next week?


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Is everybody ready for Wednesday :?:

I can't wait


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I am! 

New pads and discs all round (fitted by yours truely!)

Cheaper than Audi/AMD/APS; hopefully I've done it okay  

Track wheels on, just need to check her over tomorrow night.

Asked my fat mate to join me so that I have the excuse of excess balast when I can't keep up with you V8 boys!

Kev


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Kev,

Glad you go the brakes sorted - hope they are nicely bedded in.

I've got to give mine the once over on Wednesday morning - I've had a few problems since picking the car up 4 weeks ago, all problems have been sorted promptly by Audi but I hope there are no other issues lurking.

Got to try and get myself a pair of gloves tomorrow - Apparently I need them with a convertible.

Let's hope for lots of [smiley=sunny.gif]

Look forward to meeting everyone on Wednesday - now where did I put my driving licence :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve

Will a pair of knitted ones do? :lol:

I have just read the blurb that I was sent via email.

According to the 'Track Day Recomendations for Vehicle Preparation', *'Front and rear glass lights must be taped...................'*

Now does that mean if they are plastic they are okay, or I do I need some gaffa tape?????? :?

Kev


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Kev,

I think we'll be OK with plastic lights.

I spoke with Motorsport Vision today about the gloves and basically said anything would do but was only needed for convertables. Having not had a convertable before I'm a little miffed. What will a pair of gloves do to protect you if (God forbid) the car turned over :?

Also I better check I have a towing eye in the tool kit - not sure if they will insist on these being fitted before going on track.

Do you know how many cars have booked / will be on track at any given time. I can't seem to find any info on this.

Steve


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I have no idea how many cars will be on the track...I guess we wont know until we get there....It's not the numbers that bothers me...Just hope no chavs in Â£50 sierras going mental.

All i gotta do is put some oil in the engine (Bloody litre every 5000 miles) and a few psi in the tyres and im ready baby.

Maybe they think you may have the roof down and dont want your hands to get cold Steve? Otherwise i cant think off any reason.#

As for the tape it may be a good idea to take some just incase. Esp as im likely to forget.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Cold hands taken care of. Just got myself some not so sexy gloves. Final adjustments to tyre pressures will be done in the morning and Iâ€™ll be ready.

Iâ€™ve been brushing up on my theory on the train this morning by reading the Track Day Drivers Guide so at least I know what Iâ€™m meant to do even if I canâ€™t do it. :?

Iâ€™m hoping to be there between 11:15 & 11:30 providing there are no traffic problems.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaps, totally stupid question as its too late to do anything about it, but why aren't we doing the 'novice' day?

(Could be that it starts too early, or that Jamie thinks that novice and RS4 don't go together in the same sentance! :wink: )

K


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

We're hardened proffessionals aren't we :roll:

You'll be fine - I intend to take it easy as I've not driven the S4 on track although I do have track experience.

The good thing about open pit is you will be able to come on & off track as much as you like - I for one don't like the through of being out if it's too busy.

Not sure how many are permitted on the Indy circuit at any one time :?:

For Â£25 you can book a session with an instructor which will be well worth it IMO


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> Chaps, totally stupid question as its too late to do anything about it, but why aren't we doing the 'novice' day?
> 
> (Could be that it starts too early, or that Jamie thinks that novice and RS4 don't go together in the same sentance! :wink: )
> 
> K


If you look i put down either the novice day or Wednesday...I didnt mind which....Steve said he was going tomorrow so i booked tomorrow also....Kevi would have been quite happy to do the novice day....But Steve pushed my hand...lol....So it's all his fault lol :lol:


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

I see, it's all my fault is it :wink:

I did have the novice day booked for mid october but had to cancel due to my mum being taken ill.

Must admit I didn't fancy the lengthy briefing and track tour in a minibus. Don't get me wrong I'm no expert. I have been on the Audi Driving Experience at Silverstone and learnt loads doing it.

I'm sure we'll all be fine but I will be on the look out for anybody thats being stupid - as Jamie says like the chavs.

Hope there's some more good quality machinery like ours


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Ducky,
> 
> RS246.com are having their Xmas event on 1st Dec with a trackday at Brands on the Indy circuit. It's with Easytrack for Â£149.
> 
> There's a meal / get together in the evening.


Bugger, i'd heard of this but had forgotten. I'm doing a Track Day at Brands Indy on the 30th Nov (day before the RS246 Xmas do).


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

We'll what a great day!! 

Nice to meet you guy's to Steve,Kev and Dave :wink:

Never had so much fun being a passenger before.Very impressed with the driving too Jamie.
Thanks for a great day mate.Let me know when you want to go again and ill do some video. 8)

Anyway heres some pics for now 29 of them,i did take about 120  but i like these ones :wink:






































































































































































































































































Pheeeew! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know a certain Duck had a good time as he spammed me with SMSs and then called at the end of the day. Sounds like a good time was had by all.

He was running very low of fuel when I spoke to him and stuck in traffic on the M25 so maybe he's not posted yet as he may be on the hard shoulder! :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I know a certain Duck had a good time as he spammed me with SMSs and then called at the end of the day. Sounds like a good time was had by all.
> 
> He was running very low of fuel when I spoke to him and stuck in traffic on the M25 so maybe he's not posted yet as he may be on the hard shoulder! :roll:


Shame you couldn't make it Paul! You could have shown Jamie how to drive properly :wink: :lol:


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Fantastic Pics John, they put mine to shame.

I have got a few worth sharing but any ideas where I can host them?

Steve


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

225sTTeve said:


> Fantastic Pics John, they put mine to shame.
> 
> I have got a few worth sharing but any ideas where I can host them?
> 
> Steve


Photobucket.com


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Blooming eck John theres more pics off your car than anyone elses. :lol:

Want more action shots...Do like the one off me just about to overtake the Scooby.

Scotty i made it.....Pulled into Tesco's Lakeside with it dis just going to '0' miles. Hadt to go see mum first before i came back home....Told her what a Driving God i am :lol:

Excellent day chaps...Totally enjoyed it.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great shots guys, Jamie did you take he Scooby!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thebears said:


> Great shots guys, Jamie did you take he Scooby!


Ofcourse


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

thebears said:


> Great shots guys, Jamie did you take he Scooby!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots guys, Jamie did you take he Scooby!
> ...


And don't forget the skyline :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Surprised the Skyline didnt get black flagged he didnt know what side off the track he wanted.

When you overtake you do it on the left... I've moved out to overtake...Hes moved over for no apparant reason...There was nothing infront off him.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are my Pics - Sorry not as good as John's

The shot of the DIS is my MPG at the end of the day (7.9) first time I ever had to fill up twice on the same day  but worth it :lol:

The day was fantastic it was great to meet you all and good to put faces to names after so long on the forum.

Jamie your RS4 sounded awesome going around track - I wish my V8 sounded like that. :twisted:

Also it was good to see the various different cars there today - the Mk 1 escort was superb and the group of RS 200's sounded and perfromed truely awesome.

There were a few 'spinners' there today (understandable on Paddock Hill Bend) but with a small exception the standard of driving on track was exceptional and I need not have worried too much.

My instruction session was good but clearly I have a lot to learn with cornering - I am not smooth enough in braking and 'aggressive' when getting back on the gas. Although my positioning is good. I got a b*!!*cking from the instructor on the fourth lap - her words were "You're not F#<king listening to me are you"


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you shaking from the shock Steve?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Overtaking was on the right, wasn't it!!!!!!!! :lol:

Excellent day: great to meet up with Steve, Jamie and John - thanks for posting the photo's.

For anyone that's interested, Halfords caliper paint is *not* heat resistant to track day temps (unless you like your nice red calipers turning black!!!)

Anyone fancy the full day GP circuit????

Kev


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots guys, Jamie did you take he Scooby!
> ...


...and no Blue-lit Evo to pull you over this time :wink:

Looks like you had a cracking day mate 8)


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Kev, I'd love to do Brands Hatch again and the full circuit being twice as long would make it a bit more interesting.

I've got to say though the good thing about the Indy circuit is after just a few laps you can get used to the corners quite quickly and push the boundries a little further.

If there any half day sessions (Can't see any left this year) I'd be up for it - also if anybody fancies the Indy again that would be good too.

P.S - My calipers are still red :wink: Try the paint from the TT shop it's good stuff.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> Overtaking was on the right, wasn't it!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Excellent day: great to meet up with Steve, Jamie and John - thanks for posting the photo's.
> 
> ...


If it's on the right day...I'll just go and check

Bollox it's on a Sunday.....Signing on time is about waht time i crawl into my nest.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jamie

What about a Thursday? (problem is its NEXT week!)

http://www.motorsportvision.co.uk/brands-hatch/trackdays/event-details.asp?ProductID=2364

Kev


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jamie
> 
> What about a Thursday? (problem is its NEXT week!)
> 
> ...


It's also Bedford....Think it might be abit short notice. I wouldnt know until Monday if i could make it...Maybe abit late by then.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jamie
> 
> What about a Thursday? (problem is its NEXT week!)
> 
> ...


Kev you really have got the bug now havent you.

I had a good look at my tyres today and the tread wear is not as bad as I thought but I must have overheated the fronts as there's a few small chunks missing on the outside. A bit worse than the feathering that I was used to on the TT.

Never mind that's what it's there for :lol:


----------

